# Pac 12 Network and Foxsports 1 ?



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone know if Verizon will have P12N and Foxsports 1 you expect ?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Verizon FIOS and uVerse have already struck deals with Fox.

PAC12 is a whole other story. Looking at some larger SoCal markets, PAC12 suggests TWC or DISH so I'm pretty sure they haven't done a deal with Verizon FIOS.

Frontier FIOS has a deal with PAC12.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

harsh I am in Pennsylvania dose Verizon FIOS have deals with Fox is it Nationwide Dose FIOS has a deal with PAC12. ?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

sportman13 said:


> harsh I am in Pennsylvania dose Verizon FIOS have deals with Fox is it Nationwide Dose FIOS has a deal with PAC12. ?


According to the following link FiOS is not going to get PAC-12...at least not any time soon.

http://forums.verizon.com/t5/FiOS-TV-Programming/PAC-12-network/td-p/475337/page/10

Google is your friend. :grin:

Mike


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sportman13 said:


> harsh I am in Pennsylvania dose Verizon FIOS have deals with Fox is it Nationwide Dose FIOS has a deal with PAC12. ?


Go here and follow the instructions:

http://pac-12.com/switch

It will tell you what your current options are.

Mike's link seems pretty definitive (the last message on the page). It isn't directly from the horse's mouth, but probably as close as it gets.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Fox Sports is available on fios been watching aince launch day ! FS1 HD ch 583 FS2 sd 198 .
No pac 12 but lots of other clannels 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Fox college sports Pacific
ESPN U 
Espn Goal Line (but may cost extra) 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Fox college sports Pacific
> ESPN U
> Espn Goal Line (but may cost extra)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


ESPN Goal Line only works on Saturdays during the college football season. Last year it was included in the Extreme HD package, but taken away a few months ago. It's now part of a Sports Extra package, which cost $10 more per month. Although i enjoyed Goal LIne last year -- no commercials at all -- I can't quite see spending the extra $10 now. There were many different channels offering college games yesterday on FiOS.


----------

